# Shaq Attacks Kobe: You Ruined My Marriage!



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Shaquille O'Neal took the mic at a NYC club last night, unleashing a freestyle verbal assault directed at his arch-enemy Kobe Bryant -- blaming his former teammate for ruining his marriage and imploring him to "Tell me how my *** tastes."
> 
> After spending several verses shredding Kobe apart for losing in the NBA playoffs, Shaq drops the line, "I'm a horse, Kobe ratted me out, that's why I'm getting divorced."
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2008/06/23/shaq-attacks-kobe-you-ruined-my-marriage

Pretty classy move by Shaq considering his team got eliminated in the first round!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

wow shaq, u have to blame someone again for something that went wrong. man up shaq u cheated on your wife that isnt kobe's fault


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

haha thats some funny ****


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ok that songs stuck in my head now

"Kobe, Tell me how my *** taste."
"Kobe, Tell me how my *** taste."
"Kobe, Tell me how my *** taste."


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Shaq is the one who keeps this Kobe-vs-Shaq BS going.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DANNY said:


> ok that songs stuck in my head now
> 
> "Kobe, Tell me how my *** taste."
> "Kobe, Tell me how my *** taste."
> "Kobe, Tell me how my *** taste."


I thought that was pretty funny too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq cheated on his wife. I love how he places the blame on Kobes shoulders for that.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Shaq cheated on his wife. I love how he places the blame on Kobes shoulders for that.


He doesn't. He blames Kobe for making it public. Interesting, no?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this is a non story.

from watching the video, it appears shaq is just having a good time. i doubt there is any seriousness involved at all.

oh and shaq is not a very good rapper.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dude, if this is serious..

Shaq paying off people was in the Superhead book.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uh! Tell me how my *** tastes! Yeeeahh Boy!!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Funny stuff. Doesn't look serious at all, though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh wait I figured out what Shaq's *** tastes like!!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fbGkxcY7YFU&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fbGkxcY7YFU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Holy ****, Shaq is a terrible rapper. :lol:

I don't understand why he's talking **** about Kobe not winning the Finals. How has Shaq done these past few seasons? In all honesty, I would be ****ing livid with Kobe after the whole rat thing. Even if he wasn't directly trying to rat Shaq out, why the hell even say it out loud?

Tell me how my *** tastes! :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe tell me how my *** taste LYRIC

yeah~ can't do without me,
yeah~ can't do without me,
everybody KOBE!
(crowd) TELL ME HOW MY *** TASTE


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i watched that video. shaq could have been drunk- but when he was talking about his ex-wife and getting his little buddy snipped he didn't sound like he was joking to me. 
its actually pretty good if your a laker fan. kobe is already pissed about losing. now add this. talk about a man on a mission. 
and why would shaq say if? if Kobe ever wins one without "ME" then Shaq looks like a complete moron.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Holy ****, *Shaq is a terrible rapper.* :lol:
> 
> I don't understand why he's talking **** about Kobe not winning the Finals. How has Shaq done these past few seasons? In all honesty, I would be ****ing livid with Kobe after the whole rat thing. Even if he wasn't directly trying to rat Shaq out, why the hell even say it out loud?
> 
> Tell me how my *** tastes! :lol:





> Reached by ESPN's Stephen A. Smith on Monday, O'Neal issued the following statement: "I was freestyling. That's all. It was all done in fun. Nothing serious whatsoever. That is what MC's do. They freestyle when called upon. I'm totally cool with Kobe. No issue at all. And by the way, don't forget, *six albums, two platinum, two gold.* Anybody who knows me knows I'm a funny freestyler. Check the NBA DVD when I was rapping about Vlade Divac during my first championship run. Please tell everybody don't make something out of nothing."


2 plats and 2 golds, dont be hatin :lol:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> i watched that video. shaq could have been drunk- but when he was talking about his ex-wife and getting his little buddy snipped he didn't sound like he was joking to me.


it didn't sound like he was joking? then why was shaq laughing the whole time?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol Mr.Big should retire from basketball and rapping. Kaazam!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq was serious, he and Kobe don't like each other more from Shaq driven by jealousy and real dislike because Kobe never kissed his butt or bowed down to his leadership.

I thought it was funny but absolutely distasteful.

Dissing Kareem, Kareem was better than Shaq. I think he was confused saying that.

Kobe should just take the high road probably but he won't because Kobe don't do high road so in some way at some point he's gonna get back at Shaq.

If I was Kobe I would create a youtube stealth attack situation,like with Bynum but plan it have 2 dudes ask him about Shaq but have the dudes dissing Shaq and have Kobe say no man thats wrong like he's defending Shaq and let the guys rip into Shaq.

He gotta throw in how Shaq was tasting his butt looking up at him in the Pacific division.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> Reached by ESPN's Stephen A. Smith on Monday, O'Neal issued the following statement: "I was freestyling. That's all. It was all done in fun. Nothing serious whatsoever. That is what MC's do. They freestyle when called upon. I'm totally cool with Kobe. No issue at all. And by the way, don't forget, six albums, two platinum, two gold. Anybody who knows me knows I'm a funny freestyler. Check the NBA DVD when I was rapping about Vlade Divac during my first championship run. Please tell everybody don't make something out of nothing."


Agreed with this - it's just Shaq havin fun being Shaq, don't make something out of nothing.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

All of you who are saying Shaq is just having fun and its not serious has go to be absolutely insane. Shaq was serious, and he just has to take a shot at Kobe. Pretty classless of Shaq, and boy does he suck at rapping. Think about it, of coarse shaq is going to say that he was just having fun and dont make somethin out of nothin. Whats he going to say, yes I was serious and I still have beef with Kobe???? Of coarse not, he has to come out the next day and issue a lame pathetic statement that he was just having fun. I am sorry, thats not just having fun calling out names left and right and dissin them. If Wade doesnt win in the next couple of years, is Shaq going to come up with another lame rap attempt and call out Wade, he cant win without me?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> He doesn't. He blames Kobe for making it public. Interesting, no?


Wasn't it on a police transcript? From one of their interrogations?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq was serious. Of course he said it was all in fun his endorsements might not like the tone of his rap. 

But he was serious in dissing Kobe.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

^^Totally agree. As for Kobe's comments back in 03 about Shaq, thats on Kobe. He should not have mentioned shaq's name in that whole situation. But I dont believe that Kobe is the reason shaq got a divorce, his wife was cheating on him and buying her lover boats, cars, houses etc. Shaq is just using Kobe as an excuse to why his wife was screwing another man!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

lol he was just kiddin


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe this was the top story on ESPNews.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just more fuel for next year.. keep it coming haters..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

That is not big of a deal but I think Kobe n Shaq are cool? No? 
Funny but classless by Shaq.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

For the record, I dont like Kobe at all. But he's an amazing basketball player... one of the best of all time.

Kobe made it to the Finals with Odom and Gasol... Shaq couldnt get out of the first round with Nash and Amare. Shaq should shut up.

Cheating on your wife is never good... but at least Shaq didnt rape someone.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> Cheating on your wife is never good... but at least Shaq didnt rape someone.


I dont know who you are talking about. No one on the Lakers has ever been convicted of rape. 

I suppose it makes sense that someone who goes into a different team's forum to bait their fans would have a hard time understanding what "charges dropped" means.

Stay in the Blazer's forum if you're going to bring trash like this into ours. There's no place for you here.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

repped


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> I dont know who you are talking about. No one on the Lakers has ever been convicted of rape.
> 
> I suppose it makes sense that someone who goes into a different team's forum to bait their fans would have a hard time understanding what "charges dropped" means.
> 
> *Stay in the Blazer's forum if you're going to bring trash like this into ours. There's no place for you here.*


I object!

A Trailblazers (of all teams!) fan talking about players and criminal activities is always good for comical relief!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hate Kobe and Shaq, but my hate for Shaq comes first. Gotta give him props though, funny as ****. :lol: 

This day-time soap saga will NEVER end, will it?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Haha...*******! 

Also, rumored (but hav'nt found it yet). NBA is gonna fine him. 



> Shaq gets slapped by sheriff for rap about Bryant
> 2 hours, 37 minutes ago
> 
> Buzz Up PrintPHOENIX (AP)—Shaquille O’Neal will lose his special deputy’s badge in Maricopa County because of language he used in a rap video that mocks former teammate Kobe Bryant.
> ...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Not as long as Shaq attends open mic nights


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

not if shaq *****slap this sheriff with money


----------

